# 2013 Fisher of Men National Tournament Trail Schedule



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

2013 Fisher of Men National Tournament Trail Schedule 



Our 2013 schedule:
April 6th Rocky Fork Lake
May 4th Buckeye Lake
June 8th Indian Lake
July 20th Deleware Lake
Aug. 17th Oshaughnessy 
Hope you can fish with us this year.
Contact: Steve Greene 513-896-4709/[email protected] or go to the web site for info http://www.fomntt.com/. Fishers of Men National Tournament Trail
Right now we are fishing mostly around the Columbus area, but I will be working on Southern Ohio lakes for 2014. I am hosting open tournaments on Cowan and Ceasar Lakes to help introduce Fisher of Men to this area (no membership required for the opens ).Anglers interested in the opens can go to the old site for info: www.buckeyebasstournaments.webs.com I hoping to make this a major tournament trail in Ohio.We are looking for churches near lakes in southern Ohio to host Friday night meetings before each tournament.Anyone interested in helping out please contact me.
Thanks 
Steve Greene 
Fisher of Men Ohio Division


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I miss Fishers of Men very much. Me and John always had a great time. I would still fish if I had any free time. Good luck in 2013 and tell Al Jami and John from Ohio said hi.


Jami Norman


----------

